# Aderfarben im Schaltschrank



## Anonymous (4 März 2004)

Hallo Normen-Experten.

Gibt es eine Norm die vorschreibt das z.B 24V DC mit einer blauen Ader zu verdrahten ist ? Oder noch besser : Hat jemand ein Dokument in dem steht das es dazu keine Norm gibt ?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Axel


----------



## smoe (4 März 2004)

IMHO ist die DC "Steuerspannung" blau zu verdrahten. DC "Leistung" kann anders sein. Ist halt eine Frage der Definition was Steuerspannung ist. KA. wie die Norm heißt, aber es gibt eine.


----------



## churchill (4 März 2004)

Hallo Axel_S

Hier klicken!

mfG churchill


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

Vielen Dank erstmal...... Wie ich sehe gibt es keine Norm sondern nur Vorschläge. So weit so gut.

Axel


----------



## SombreroVerde (14 Juli 2004)

Hallo Axel,

es gibt eine Norm. In der DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113, Teil 1) "Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen" ist im Kapitel 14.2 die "Identifizierung von Leitern" beschrieben. 

Kannste mal aus"google"n.


----------



## SSB-Niederberger (9 Dezember 2004)

Hat grad mal jemand diese DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113, Teil 1) Kapitel 14.3 als PDF oder so ?

Oder muss ich mir grad den ganzen Ordner kaufen ?


----------



## cth (11 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Alle zusammen

Anbei ein Teil aus der Norm zitiert, die Norm als PDF kann ich euch leider nicht liefern.
Ist aus dem Thema Farben für fünf adrige Kabel:



> in der DIN VDE 0100-510 (HD 384.5.51 S2) Abschnit 514.3.1 steht:
> Grün-Gelb muß zur Kennzeichnung des Schutzleiters und darf für keinen anderen Zweck verwendet
> werden. Dies ist der einzige anerkannte Farbcode zur Kennzeichnung des Schutzleiters.
> 
> ...



Also nach meiner Auslegung der Norm bedeutet das, das Grün-Gelb und Hellblau feststehen
und nicht anders als für diese Funktion zugelassen sind.

Die anderen gennanten Farben sind eine Empfehlung der VDE.

Für 24V DC sollte die Farbe dunkelblau sein eher Farbe "ultramarin" wählen.
Das haben wir früher in meinem alten Betrieb so gemacht.

Heute lebe ich mit anderen Farben im Schaltschrank (eigene Hausnorm):
- SCHWARZ: Hauptstromkreise für Wechsel- und Gleichstrom,Wandlerstromkreis; 
- ROT/ BRAUN: Steuerstromkreise für Wechselstrom mit Trafo 230V; 
- WEISS/ GRAU: Steuerstromkreise für Gleichstrom 24/60V;
- VIOLETT:Analoge Messkreise; 
- ORANGE: Verriegelungsstromkreise, die von einer externen Energieversorgung gespeist 

Ich hoffe euch damit zu helfen und wünsche ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Limbo (11 Dezember 2004)

Zumindest bei dem blauen Leitern gibt es Ausnahmen.

Im Signalbau werden mehradrige Leitungen verwendet, die fast nur aus grauen Leitungen bestehen. In jeder neuen Lage der Einzeladern ist eine Leitung blau. Dieses ist die sog. Zählader in der Lage. 
Die Adern werden dann von innen beginnend mit dieser blauen Ader dem Drall nach durchgezählt. In der folgenden Lage wird ebenfalls mit der blauen Ader weitergezählt. Jede Ader kann beliebig verwendet werden, und hat, -je nach Betriebszustand, unterschiedliches Potential. D.h. auf der blauen Ader dieser Signalkabel kann durchaus ein Außenleiter eines 400 V Drehstromnetzes sein.

Limbo


----------



## cth (12 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Limbo,

was ist das für ein Kabel mit den grauen Adern und einer blauen Zählader???
Hilfreich währe Typ oder Produktbezeichnung.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Limbo (13 Dezember 2004)

Ich weis zwar nicht, was Du damit willst, aber hier ein paar Typen zur Auswahl:

A2Y2YV 30x1x0,9 SLG
A2Y2YV 60x1x0,9 S(H115)
A2Y2YV 7x1x0,9 S(H115)
A2Y2YV 4x1x0,9 S(H115)
A2Y(L)2YV 10x1x0,9 S(H45)
A2Y2YV-N 4x1x0,9 S(H115)

Dabei gibt die Zahl vor den ersten X die Aderzahl, und die Zahl hinter dem letzten X den Kupferdurchmesser (nicht Querschnitt) an.
Das -N bedeutet Nagetierfest. 

(( Ich weis aber nicht, was die Nager zu feiern haben.   ))

Limbo


----------



## cth (13 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Limbo,

Die von Dir beschriebenen Kabel sind nur für den Kleinsignalbau zugelassen. Deshalb kann die Hellblaue Ader nicht mit einer Außenleiterspannung
nicht in Berührung kommen.
Wie gesagt sie kann so also in Deinem Kabel nur als Mittelpunktleiter für DC vorkommen,
aber ehrlich gesagt wer legt schon ein Telefonkabel nach diesem Farben auf. (Farbe = Spannungsebene)
Man zählt doch schließlich wie gelernt das Kabel aus und legt es dementsprechend der Reihenfolge auf.

Zur Info für A2Y..... Kabel, gemäß VDE 0816
Prüfspannung: 500 V
Betriebsspannung Spitzenwert: 225 V
Deshalb nicht für Spannung 230 / 400 V AC zugelassen.
Auch nicht als Thermistormeldekabel in einem Drehstrommotor, wenn der Klemmraum
nicht elektrisch voneinander getrennt ist. Der TÜV hats bemängelt bei der Abnahme.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Limbo (14 Dezember 2004)

Das kann nicht sein.

Diese Kabel werden schon immer und noch heute im Signalbau bei allen Eisenbahnbetrieben incl. DB-AG oder Straßenbahnen eingesetzt. Zum Signalbau gehören auch die Weichen, die bei fast allen Systemen (es gibt Mehrere) mit 400 V Drehstrom betrieben.

Bei der klassischen 4-adrigen Weichenschaltung, sowie auch bei der 5-adrigen Weichenschaltung wird auf den Adern sowohl die Steuerspannung (DC) als auch die Motorspannung beim Stellen der Weiche über die gleichen Adern geführt. 

Dabei ist die blaue Ader in den Stichkabeln vom Kabelverteiler zum Weichenantrieb immer die Ader 1, die auch 400V DC gegen die anderen Adern, und 230 VAC gegen Masse führen kann. 

Die Adern der Stammkabel vom Stellwerk (Schalthaus) zum Kabelverteiler werden die Adern der Reihe nach belegt, ohne das Spannungspotential auf den blauen Adern zu berücksichtigen.

Da die Kabel von allen im Signalbau tätigen Firmen und Betreibern mit eigenen Bautrupps, wie z.B.
Siemens, SEL, Hüsa, Wolper, DB-AG, VPS, OHE, HGK, SSH oder E+H so verwendet und verbaut werden, kann es nicht gegen geltende Vorschriften verstoßen.

Ein anderes Problem bei diesen Systemen stellen die langen Kabelwege da, die mehrere KM betragen können. Da kann man die Sicherungen kaum so wählen, dass ein Auslösen der Sicherung bei Kurzschluß gewährleistet ist. Eine Überwachung der Außenanlagen mit Isolationswächter ist auch nur bei kleinen Anlagen möglich, da das Kabelnetz dafür meist zu groß ist.

Limbo


----------



## cth (14 Dezember 2004)

Tja Limbo,

gemäß Deiner Aussage zur Kabelbezeichnung ist die VDE dort auf dem richtigen Weg.
Es muß sich also um eine andere Kabelbezeichnung / -Typ handeln.
Ich bin deshalb daran interresiert, wegen dem Problem des A2Y Kabels in Motorklemmkästen.(Schilderung im vorherigen Beitrag)
Und einer gemeinsammen Führung der Netzspannung mit einem Thermistorstromkreis
spricht gemäß VDE nichts im Wege, so wie bei den Weichen mit AC und DC Strommkreisen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Limbo (15 Dezember 2004)

cth schrieb:
			
		

> gemäß Deiner Aussage zur Kabelbezeichnung ist die VDE dort auf dem richtigen Weg.
> Es muß sich also um eine andere Kabelbezeichnung / -Typ handeln.
> Ich bin deshalb daran interresiert, wegen dem Problem des A2Y Kabels in Motorklemmkästen.(Schilderung im vorherigen Beitrag)
> Und einer gemeinsammen Führung der Netzspannung mit einem Thermistorstromkreis
> spricht gemäß VDE nichts im Wege, so wie bei den Weichen mit AC und DC Strommkreisen.



Warum sollte es sich dann um eine andere Kabeltype handeln ?
Ich habe gerade einige dieser Kabeltrommeln vor der Tür stehen, für einen neuen Bauabschnitt.
Den vorherigen Bauabschnitt haben wir mit solchen Kabeln gerade in Betrieb genommen.

Natürlich verwenden wir diese Kabel nur für die Weichen- und Signalanlagen. Andere Drehstromnetze oder Motoren betreiben wir nicht mit solchen Kabeln.

Limbo


----------



## cth (15 Dezember 2004)

> Warum sollte es sich dann um eine andere Kabeltype handeln ?
> Ich habe gerade einige dieser Kabeltrommeln vor der Tür stehen, für einen neuen Bauabschnitt.
> Den vorherigen Bauabschnitt haben wir mit solchen Kabeln gerade in Betrieb genommen.



Hallo Limbo,

das Kabel das Du beschrieben hast (A2Y), ist gemäß VDE ein Signalkabel im Kleinspannungsbereich gemäß
der Spezifikation die ich schon nannte.
Auch Telefonkabel für Erdverlegung genannt.

Deshalb verwundert mich die Farbe mit Blau und Grau in Kombination mit Spannungsfestigkeit für
400 V Drehstrom. Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren und fragte deshalb nach dem Typ.
Ich bin heute durch einen Arbeitskollegen schlau geworden.
Das Kabel von dem Du sprichst ist A2YY....  im Bergbau auch als Grubenkabel genannt.
Dieses Kabel darf eine Betriebsspannung (Spitzenwert) bis 600V führen.
Also ein Y zuwenig und man landet in der Verkehrten Norm.
Da die erste Zählader Blau ist muß ich Dir Recht geben und kann diese dann auch für den L1 benutzen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Limbo (16 Dezember 2004)

Schön dass Du mir mal Recht gibst.

Nur zur Verdeutlichung:
Zu jedem Weicheantrieb führt ein vieradriges, falls mit Zungenprüfer ausgestattet, siebenadriges Kabel. Viele dieser Kabel führen zu einem Kabelverteiler. Vom Kabelverteiler geht ein Stammkabel zum Relaisraum.

Am Kabelverteiler können auch andere Einrichtungen zur Zugsicherung angeschlossen sein, wie Signale, Gleisstrom- oder Tonfrequenzkreise, Radsensoren und Weichenlagemelder. So können beim Umstellen mehrerer Weichen auch mehrere 400V Drehfelder auf dem Kabel sein, und zusätzlich noch ganz unterschiedliche Wechsel- und Gleichspannungen.

Welches Potential gerade auf einer Ader im Kabel liegt, kann niemand nach einer Norm oder Formel bestimmen, sondern kann nur mit den aktuellen Plänen ermittelt werden.

Natürlich projektiert man so, dass alle Weichen, 230V AC und die kleineren Spannungen typenrein sortiert sind. Durch Erweiterungen, Rückbau, und Umbaumaßnahmen werden aber zusätzliche, und freigewordene Adern für andere Zwecke benötigt, so dass die Vorsortierung verloren geht.

Limbo


----------

